
I dreamed Elon Musk hugged me for writing him some code - tomerbd
By the way I dreamed last night that I meet Elon musk, and he asked me to write some code to show some statistics of the latest SpaceX launch.  He told me to email some guy, so he would send me the raw data.  He hugged me and then went away.  I emailed that guy, but he didn&#x27;t answer me, so I got stressed out.<p>Then I woke up feeling good this was only a dream that he didn&#x27;t reply and feeling bad Elon musk didn&#x27;t hug me for writing him some code.
======
highhedgehog
Dude you need to go play outside more

